# He farted in my kitchen



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

I had my dishwasher replaced and installed by AEG this morning. Not only do two grumpy blokes turn up at 7:20am to do it but one of them clearly didn't get a chance to have a dump before he left for work. He was popping them out all through the installation and they stunk like rotten eggs.

I'm not sure what's worse - 7:20am, grumpy blokes ('cause I wasn't of course!), the scratch he left on my new kitchen worktop, the trial run of the new dishwasher with the polystyrene packaging and complimentary salt and soap still inside, the farts or the fact that he didn't apologise or admit to it even though he was clearly popping them out at 100 decibels.

Put me off me corn flakes and my little girl kept blaming me for the smell :x


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Daddy's farts must smell just as bad if littlun was blaming you for his :lol:


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Oh my word, funniest thread I have read in ages :lol: . Sorry Mike I'm just trying to picture it all going on in your kitchen :wink:


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Which? magazine doesn't bother include this key factor this in their best buy ratings - who cares how good the machine is if you've got to put up with a shit stink smell when you get it fitted :x


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

Why didnt u say something?

if the rude bugger had the balls to do it open then say it mate! tell him to shut it, aint a zoo!

had an exam today, girl next to me was burping and make gass noise all the way through, told her to try and keep it down, and then to top it off she brough in the rice crakers and egg and some cheese! ok it was a 4 hour exam but ffs woman we aint crossing the artic!!! before the exam started i told her, " you planning a pic nic" ok a bit blunt, but doing master exam last thing u want to hear is crunch crunch! for 4 hours!

niko


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Niko said:


> Why didnt u say something?
> 
> if the rude bugger had the balls to do it open then say it mate! tell him to shut it, aint a zoo!
> 
> ...


4 hour exam??? I didn't think they existed! 3 hours were long enough!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

mike_bailey said:


> I had my dishwasher replaced and installed by AEG this morning. Not only do two grumpy blokes turn up at 7:20am to do it but one of them clearly didn't get a chance to have a dump before he left for work. He was popping them out all through the installation and they stunk like rotten eggs.
> 
> I'm not sure what's worse - 7:20am, grumpy blokes ('cause I wasn't of course!), the scratch he left on my new kitchen worktop, the trial run of the new dishwasher with the polystyrene packaging and complimentary salt and soap still inside, the farts or the fact that he didn't apologise or admit to it even though he was clearly popping them out at 100 decibels.
> 
> Put me off me corn flakes and my little girl kept blaming me for the smell :x


Very rude assholes! I would have said something. Mike you are such a softy!


----------



## Niko (May 10, 2005)

vlastan said:


> Niko said:
> 
> 
> > Why didnt u say something?
> ...


yup Planning law, last one tomorrow!!! another 4 hour. then many hours of drinking.

niko


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

vlastan said:


> mike_bailey said:
> 
> 
> > I had my dishwasher replaced and installed by AEG this morning. Not only do two grumpy blokes turn up at 7:20am to do it but one of them clearly didn't get a chance to have a dump before he left for work. He was popping them out all through the installation and they stunk like rotten eggs.
> ...


Wish I could be more up front like you V :lol:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

mike_bailey said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > mike_bailey said:
> ...


Give me a ring next time and I will come around with the butt plugs!! This will scare them a bit and make them stop! :lol:


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

vlastan said:


> mike_bailey said:
> 
> 
> > vlastan said:
> ...


The thing is you expect better from AEG - if it had been Indesit or Hotpoint I would have probably accepted it gracefully :lol:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Yes...you purchased German engineering delivered by British Standards! :lol:

Was all they did to connect it for you? You could have done this yourself and keep your kitchen "clean".


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

mike_bailey said:


> Wish I could be more up front like you V :lol:


I thought V was exactly the opposite - not up front but up behind...


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

mike_bailey said:


> I had my dishwasher replaced and installed by AEG this morning. Not only do two grumpy blokes turn up at 7:20am to do it but *one of them clearly didn't get a chance to have a dump before he left for work.* He was popping them out all through the installation and they stunk like rotten eggs.
> 
> I'm not sure what's worse - 7:20am, grumpy blokes ('cause I wasn't of course!), the scratch he left on my new kitchen worktop, the trial run of the new dishwasher with the polystyrene packaging and complimentary salt and soap still inside, the farts or the fact that he didn't apologise or admit to it even though he was clearly popping them out at 100 decibels.
> 
> Put me off me corn flakes and my little girl kept blaming me for the smell :x


I take it you never offered to let him use your bathroom then? :lol: :wink:


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

:? Thats grim

You should have flobbed in his tea (your so polite I bet you still made them a cup!)


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

DXN said:


> :? Thats grim
> 
> You should have flobbed in his tea (your so polite I bet you still made them a cup!)


Didn't make him tea - he was working under where my kettle is :lol:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

It's a shame your little girl didn't need the poty at the time...


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

vlastan said:


> It's a shame your little girl didn't need the poty at the time...


She carried on the good work after the men had left. AEG = Anal Expulsion Group.


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Quality post Mike 

Hope you didn't give him a tip after he kindly off loaded some gas in your kitchen [smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Major Audi Parts Guru said:


> Quality post Mike
> 
> Hope you didn't give him a tip after he kindly off loaded some gas in your kitchen [smiley=sick2.gif]


The tip I should have given was go away and get your dump done. Should have switched on me Smeg extractor fan with hindsight although it would have been a stern test of it's capabilities :lol:


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

You should have lit a match by his arse set the dirty bastard on fire :wink:


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Hilly10 said:


> You should have lit a match by his arse set the dirty bastard on fire :wink:


NO...very dangerous activity!! He could have set your kitchen in fire! :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

mike_bailey said:


> vlastan said:
> 
> 
> > mike_bailey said:
> ...


Sorry, Mike,
AEG is one of the lowest of the German makes.

We say the abbreviation stands for: -
Alles Ein Gelump = It's all s**t
[now you know why the bloke did what he did :wink: ]


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

So now Mike you know that you bought a shit dishwasher that could potentially fart in your kitchen in the nearest future as well. :roll: :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

vlastan said:


> So now Mike you know that you bought a shit dishwasher that could potentially fart in your kitchen in the nearest future as well. :roll: :wink:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

Hasn't broken down since they were here so it can't be too bad. Mind you I'm not sure I'd call AEG if it did


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

mike_bailey said:


> Mind you I'm not sure I'd call AEG if it did


Miele next time round


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> mike_bailey said:
> 
> 
> > Mind you I'm not sure I'd call AEG if it did
> ...


Wish I could turn back the clock and make that buying decision again. Still, looking on the bright side the smell's almost gone now except when the kitchen get a bit hot :lol:


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

I hope you washed down the kitchen....

smell is partially taste afterall... so for you to smell it meant there were shit particles floating around your kitchen  [smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

dee said:


> I hope you washed down the kitchen....
> 
> smell is partially taste afterall... so for you to smell it meant there were shit particles floating around your kitchen  [smiley=sick2.gif]


Molecules of shit are floating Mike's home now!! :lol:


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

vlastan said:


> dee said:
> 
> 
> > I hope you washed down the kitchen....
> ...


Yep, time to throw a molecular shit removal party I reckon - who's up for it (most of the forum I suspect if there's free beer!)? :lol:


----------

